# algae driving me nuts



## BLaZe (Mar 12, 2005)

this algea covers some of mu plants its sort of brownish and on the brown algae i could see small green spot algae ... well it just wont leave my plants ](*,) , and now when i was taking the pics i sort of tried to remove some of the algae by hand , and when i touched a leaf i felt small hard spots its like calcium deposits....only some get removed easily.
what is this algae !? 

tank light = 18W 5400K + 18W 5400K = 36W/15G tank.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Sounds like Green Spot Algae. Usually an indication the the PO4 (phosphate) levels are too low...

Are you injecting CO2?

More info on the tank parameters would be helpful...


----------



## JeffB (Mar 24, 2005)

In the picture the edges of the leaves look like they have BBA (Black Beard Algae), C02 levels not high enough (should be around 30 ppm) or not consistent.


----------



## BLaZe (Mar 12, 2005)

if if i increase co2 and PO4 levels these 2 algae types would disapear ! KAPEESH , no more algae !  ?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

BLaZe said:


> if if i increase co2 and PO4 levels these 2 algae types would disapear ! KAPEESH , no more algae !  ?


Well... yes. But only if all the other plant nutrients are available! Otherwise you'll have another imbalance and algae again...


----------

